# unknown computers connected



## krashcorce (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi! :wave: I need a little help here.I installed Trend Micro PC-illin Internet security. It now tells me that I have unknown computers connected. How exactly does this happen and how can I prevent others connected to my computer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to start by telling us something about your network. Do you have a wireless router, wired only, single machine, what?


----------



## vyellen (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a 250 was getting error message on a machine that had Norton Antivirus installed by default. We use McAffee so i uninstalled Norton and everything began to work correctly.


----------



## native1 (Dec 16, 2006)

check all connections


----------

